# LED-Ketten fürs Innengehäuse - Empfehlungen?



## mashcs (2. Januar 2017)

*LED-Ketten fürs Innengehäuse - Empfehlungen?*

Hallo ich suche LED-Ketten für das Innengehäuse des Gaming PCs.
Am besten in der Farbe Rot, Weiß oder Grün.
Preis bis 25€ mit Versand.

Entweder sollte es eine LED-Kette sein die Ich nur oben befestige oder ganz rum + Anschluss am Mainboard?


----------



## Lamacra (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: LED-Ketten fürs Innengehäuse - Empfehlungen?*

Gudde,

also das farbwerk von Aquacomputer kann ich dir empfehlen, habe ich selber aktuell drin 
Aqua Computer farbwerk USB, Aquabus Version Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kostet aber ein wenig mehr als 25€, ist aber steuerbar enwteder über das Programm oder per App in der Bluetooth Variante.

Für knappe 60-70€ (bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher) kannst du dir das von NZXT Hue holen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: LED-Ketten fürs Innengehäuse - Empfehlungen?*

Da würde sich zb. Phobya oder zb. https://www.caseking.de/gehaeuse-und-modding/modding/beleuchtung/led-baender?ckSuppliers=28&ckTab=0&sSort=2 anbieten. Ich würde da höchstens ca 30 cm nehmen oben / unten und dann so verbauen das die nur indirekt ins Gehäuse strahlen. Anschluss erfolgt in der Regel über das Netzteil



> Die Frage ist bei den Nanoxia wie lange das Kabel ist also reicht das bis zum NT?


Zum NT ist ja nicht notwendig, es reicht wenn die Kabel hinter dem Tray verschwinden und je nach Stecker kann man die dort anklemmen am 4Pin Molex oder über 3 PIN per Verlängerungskabel + ev. Verzweiger


----------



## Emre50 (25. November 2017)

*AW: LED-Ketten fürs Innengehäuse - Empfehlungen?*

Hallo Leute,
Da ich nirgends etwas finde was mir weiter hilft frage ich hier einfach mal
Ich habe das folgende Mainboard 
Gigabyte Ultra Gaming Z370 
Dazu wollte ich LEDs über das Mainboard anschließen und halt über RGB Fusion ansteuern.
Wollte mir diese hier bestellen.
CableMod Addressable LED Strip RGB 30cm 

Die haben aber einen 3-Pin Anschluss würde das trotzdem gehen ???

Das Mainboard hat einen 3-Pin Anschluss für LEDs 

Ich danke im Voraus


----------

